# Can anyone SELL me a 240?



## alcoolaid (Nov 4, 2011)

So my 17th birthday is coming up real soon and I wanna get a decent 240 for around 2k max. im not those stupid teenagers that dont know anything about cars, i know my sh*t lol. so is there anyone close to MA (willing to drive about 400 miles to pick up the car) selling a 240 in good shape. im not really looking for a crap quality one because i dont have much money to spend on it.

anyone near massachusetts, preferably 400miles max can sell me a 240 for 2k or under? (preferably looking for 95-98 240s but not that picky)


thanks
brian


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

:loser::newbie::lame::thumbdwn::wtf:


----------



## alcoolaid (Nov 4, 2011)

Someones an ignorant petafile fuck that creeps then trashes on kids under 18. Don't need your gay attitude. Shut your vagina if you got nothin to say ******.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep, he's gonna be 17.
You finished yet?


----------

